# OH GREAT, ANOTHER GENERAL ANNOUNCEMENT FROM KINCANUCKS



## kincanucks (24 Jun 2006)

Well the day has come where I must bid adieu to the recruiting world as I am off to reacquaint myself with my occupation.  For the last six years I have seen all kinds of applicants and for the most part I have enjoyed interacting with everyone of them.  I have seen the truly committed ones who bust their asses to be the best possible applicants and others who think the CF and the world owes them everything and will create as many problems as possible.  The latter group is where the whiners congregate but even they couldn't dampen my spirits.  Working in recruiting is a difficult job where you are usually treated like a leper by your branch and blamed for all the personnel problems in the CF.  However, it can also very personally rewarding.  In every one of the last six years I have seen recruiting bring more and more people into the CF and in the last three or so years we have met or exceeded our targets.  I have worked with some of the most hard working and professional service people I have ever seen and I had the honour and pleasure to lead some of them.

As I have mentioned on this site before; the CF is not for everyone and just because a person meets the minimum requirements for the occupation they are applying does not in anyway guarantee them a job. Some people don't get in on the first try and might have to wait for some time for an offer, that is called competing for a job.   I have always said that if you want a job in the CF and you want to get in fairly quickly then join the combat arms not join as a RMS Clerk or an Image Tech.  Also, there are still some major problems in recruiting and many of them have been mentioned in this board, some of them many times.  Some of these include, but not limited to, not keeping the applicants informed of their progress and not being courteous or helpful to them when they inquire about their progress.  In addition, recruiting sometimes jerks people around with incorrect offers and/or equivalencies and not properly recognizing some of the skills they bring to the table  Neither are good customer service or good for the image of recruiting.  However, neither of these and any other problems are hard to fix.  For the most part recruiting staff work very hard to provide the best possible service they can but they can only do so much with limited resources, both inside and outside their CFRC/Ds,and that is where you can see some applicants waiting a long time between application and enrolment.

While I hope to be able to continue to answer some of your recruiting questions in the future, policies and procedures will inevitably change and I will no longer have the most up to date information.  I have seen some other recruiting personnel on here so perhaps they can fill the void but I strongly encourage you to use the Ask Us feature found on the recruiting website under Contact Us.  The e-mails now go to one central location which is manned by very knowledgeable and competent recruiting personnel.  Also never hesitate to visit your local CFRC/D or call the 1-800 number when you need answers or information.  While the recruiting threads on Army.ca provide good information some of it can be misleading and may not help you but actually hinder you.  So take what you read on here, especially from other applicants, with a block of salt and remember the most up-to-date information is found at your local CFRC/D.

In closing, I would like to thank some of you for the kinds words in the past and I am glad that I was able to help some of you navigate through the. sometime treacherous, recruiting world.  Good luck to all who seek the opportunity to serve their country.  Cheers.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Jun 2006)

No, we at army.ca, would like to thank YOU for your informed input into the recruiting world. 
Take a bow.......and enjoy that tea. :cheers:


----------



## p_imbeault (24 Jun 2006)

Thanks Kincanucks, I've read alot of your replies to the constant queries on this site, and have found alot of the information very helpful!
Good luck


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jun 2006)

And were do the greener pastures take you?


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Jun 2006)

Congratulations, but you can't go until you designate another Recruiter rep for Army.ca.

Good luck in the next posting.


----------



## kincanucks (24 Jun 2006)

Quagmire said:
			
		

> And were do the greener pastures take you?



The wilds of Gagetown.


----------



## Shadowhawk (24 Jun 2006)

oooo! The wilds!  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Jun 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> The wilds of Gagetown.



The Camelot?  The Legion?  Oh, do tell!


----------



## paracowboy (24 Jun 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The Camelot?  The Legion?  Oh, do tell!


Camelot's gone.

>moment of silence<

kin, thanks for everything you've done for the wannabe's here. You have one last duty to perform, though. As O'Leary-san said: 





			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> you can't go until you designate another Recruiter rep for Army.ca.


I second this part, too: 





> Good luck in the next posting.


----------



## Hot Lips (24 Jun 2006)

All the best Kincanucks...great to have had your first hand information

HL


----------



## Jake (24 Jun 2006)

Good luck Kincanucks, and thank you for all of the help you given us applicants


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Jun 2006)

Maybe CFRG should have a duty Recruiter on here, since the CF forum cashed in and decided to refer traffic to army.ca.


----------



## kincanucks (24 Jun 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Maybe CFRG should have a duty Recruiter on here, since the CF forum cashed in and decided to refer traffic to army.ca.



I don't know if they want to assign someone here officially. It wouldn't be a bad idea but then that is why they are investing time and money into ensuring the the Ask Us feature on the website works more efficiently.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (24 Jun 2006)

Good luck KinCanuuks.  Off to the School are you?


----------



## manhole (24 Jun 2006)

sounds like some of you are familiar with "the wilds of Gagetown"...........the Camelot, the Legion (a.k.a. the Hug 'n Slug).    Best of luck!

Ubique


----------



## kincanucks (24 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Good luck KinCanuuks.  Off to the School are you?



Yes they figure it is time for the old dogs to come home.


----------



## boots (24 Jun 2006)

Thank you for all the help and advice you've offered me and everyone else on this forum. I don't know how many people you've helped get in, but I hope they all appreciate it. I'd buy you a round if we ever meet, even though I can't apply yet.

Good luck with your next posting! 

Maybe recruiting could keep someone here AND staff the Ask Us thing. The more ways for potential recruits to communicate, the better


----------



## Shadowhawk (24 Jun 2006)

Luna


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (24 Jun 2006)

Good luck Kincanucks!

Thank you very much for your help last year with my questions. I really appreciated your...honest and to the point approach.  ;D 

The CF is minus a very valuable, hard working and dedicated Recruiter!

 :cheers:


----------



## NavComm (24 Jun 2006)

Kincanucks thanks very much for your frank and quit-witted replies to any and all recruiting related questions on here. I definately relied on your advice and got a good many laughs from your responses to the folks who didn't do their homework.

Good luck in your next incarnation! Say hi from me to the guys in Gagetown from BCoy 2 Pl  bmq graduating class of 03/06!

...Grasshopper


----------



## Pieman (24 Jun 2006)

Best of luck Kincanucks. Your input here has been valuable and is appreciated.


----------



## Pea (24 Jun 2006)

Thanks for answering my various stressed/angry/upset PM's over the past year or so. You have been so helpful and I am sure have really made a difference for a lot of us. Best of luck in Gagetown!


----------



## Fredster (24 Jun 2006)

Thanks for all your help kincanucks!  Because of you, I have had to post very little because all of the information I ever wanted to know about Recruiting was already posted.  It's great to have knowledgeable SME's like you, and anyone who chooses to follow up on what you've established on this message board has got some big boots to fill.  Thanks for all your hard work, and best wishes on your new posting!  Oh, and before you go, have yourself some tea!


----------



## misfit (26 Jun 2006)

Thanks for the no-BS, blunt answers to my recruiting questions.


----------



## Gouki (26 Jun 2006)

Ah, kincanucks thank you so much for your help, especially with my case. Appreciate everything and good luck!


----------



## Chaz (26 Jun 2006)

best of luck to you


----------



## Rice0031 (26 Jun 2006)

misfit said:
			
		

> Thanks for the no-BS, blunt answers to my recruiting questions.


+1.

I'd also like to say thank you, as you have also answered many of my questions that I had during my recruiting process and you were very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jun 2006)

Ya, hit the road, ya broken-down bird gunner. It's about time you did some soldiering.


----------



## dardt (6 Jul 2006)

Thank you Kincanucks for all the valuable advice / information on the recruiting process. I enjoyed your posts immensely. All the best in your future adventures.


----------

